# Hot or ugly



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

damn its suppose to be a poll

can someone fix it?

Hot
okay
ugly
yuck

View attachment 98896

View attachment 98897


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

shes a hottie


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

man face.. 12yr old boobs.. 
do the insides of her thighs touch?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

She looks like she has a very long torso.. And well as said no boobs. I wouldn't say she's hideous but she's not "hot" IMO


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

jiggy said:


> She looks like she has a very long torso.. And well as said no boobs. I wouldn't say she's hideous but she's not "hot" IMO










you guys are horrible, shes between okay and hot, the second pic is way better than the first


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

All that matter's is this...
Id'do'er


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

How easy is she? If I have a chance, then I'd say she isn't too bad. Not hot, but like girl next door. She's okay.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> How easy is she?


some girl

what u think of her?


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

jiggy said:


> man face.. 12yr old boobs..
> do the insides of her thighs touch?


I dont think she is very good looking either... Face is a big turn off. Body is lean though...

If she hit on me hardcore then I might take her home, but I definately wouldnt look twice at her in a club.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> All that matter's is this...
> Id'do'er












hahhah My man right there.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

I think she looks quite nice. I'd say on a scale of 1 to to 10 she's a 6.5/10


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Thats a man!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

bump


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

I'd hit it but I wouldn't tell anyone about it.


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

well since we are asking "would you" even tho' you can't... I'd say;

if I just got out of prison... yes
if I just got home from a year in Iraq.... yes
if I was a virgin.... maybe
if I was anything but sober.... more than likely
if she liked anal.... yes
if she had an oral fixation... for sure
if she was into being video taped.... why not
if she was the girlfriend of someone I hated... yes
if her dad was rich.... yes
if her dad was rich and only had 2 months to live... hell yes
if she had a lot of hot friends... more than likely
if she wore that hat to bed... phukin A


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Oscar5001 said:


> I'd hit it but I wouldn't tell anyone about it.


LOL, real life


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

the second pic look fake to me, look at the neck and ching. but the face look ok.....everyone have different opinion. so i say she ok. more then good.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> the second pic look fake to me, look at the neck and ching. but the face look ok.....everyone have different opinion. so i say she ok. more then good.


its not fake lol


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> the second pic look fake to me, look at the neck and ching. but the face look ok.....everyone have different opinion. so i say she ok. more then good.


its not fake lol
[/quote]

sorry! i know it not fake, just look fake..yeah! she good looking


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

not bad at all


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

Brujo said:


> All that matter's is this...
> Id'do'er


couldnt have put it any better myself


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

what are you a cross dresser henry? lol that bitch looks like she got smashed in the face by a brick or something.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> not bad at all


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't think she's "hot" but she has potential


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> I don't think she's "hot" but she has potential


nailed it right there sheppard 
couple hundred dollars and a good makeover and she would be aight 
id still hit it either way but sh*t pu$$y is pu$$y


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

4/10, not ugly but a million miles from hot!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Thats a man!


I am with you on this one...its a man. A sick man...but a man none the less!

If it is a girl, she has alot of masculine qualities!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Not really hot but not ugly either, I'd hit it.


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

that aint a man... is it? I dont wanna say hoe hot i think she is or isnt now, im to worried about it...sh*t, id say shes alright... i dont think id hit it though, maybe after a long slump or somethin but if i had anouther option no. id give her a 5.2 tiny bit better then average.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

not my type, so naw, not hot


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

Shes a butterface.


----------



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

Timmy44221 said:


> Shes a butterface.


For sure! Butterface.
But I'd let her in to do my dishes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

The 'man face' is a bit intimidating, but I would still hit it.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

what is the purpouse of this thread!!!









3 am id hit that!









nahhh i dont think i would....

cant decide, let u know when im drunk as hell!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

If it wasnt for the sideburns in the first pics, I would say she got the girl next door things goin on, which is hot in its own way.

She would be a lot more hot if she want being so trampy in the pics tho.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

is this your girl henry?


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Timmy44221 said:


> If it wasnt for the sideburns in the first pics, I would say she got the girl next door things goin on, which is hot in its own way.
> 
> She would be a lot more hot if she want being so trampy in the pics tho.


cos you pair are gods gift to women rite? not
lol lol


----------



## HomeRecker3 (Jan 18, 2006)

not a 'hottie', but wouldn't throw her out of bed........unless she wanted it on the floor!
1


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Paul said:


> is this your girl henry?


hell no!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

3/.10


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

3/10... common man, that would mean 75% of all the other women are better then her, just not the case. think of all the fat ones and all the ones that are really busted.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice adams apple


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> is this your girl henry?


hell no!
[/quote]

sister?

no such things as an ugly blow job. id just turn out the lights


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> is this your girl henry?


hell no!
[/quote]

From that response he either has really high standards or it's a man...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

patriot said:


> If it wasnt for the sideburns in the first pics, I would say she got the girl next door things goin on, which is hot in its own way.
> 
> She would be a lot more hot if she want being so trampy in the pics tho.


cos you pair are gods gift to women rite? not
lol lol
[/quote]

Who let the secret out?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> is this your girl henry?


hell no!
[/quote]

Well at least not any more. He was checking to see if we approved but looks like majority doesn't, so now he stopped talking to her.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

no he is just gona hit it and keep it a secret. LOL


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

are you blind or gay ? WELL HOT


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ugly and she can lose about 10 lbs


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

mauls said:


> ugly and she can lose about 10 lbs


I suggest you hang around outside eating disorder clinics to pick up girls.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> ugly and she can lose about 10 lbs


I suggest you hang around outside eating disorder clinics to pick up girls.








[/quote]

in that 2nd pic you can totally tell her belly sticks out a couple inches, turn off for me

u can have her


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

Id do her just something over her face


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It does look like she has extra vertebrae (looong torso)! There was a recent Maury Povich show that was very disturbing with 'she-males' but I wouldn't say this is a man, just not very good photos (look at the camera damn it!).


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep, when you get into photography you learn just how much a model's look can be manipulated through posing and lighting. She's not photographed very well at all so I'd say the photos are very unflattering. If I saw her in real life, then I'd make a judgement about hot/not.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

It only matters what you think of her man.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

Azeral said:


> It only matters what you think of her man.










Agreed.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ugly

there was a similar girl in high school who was nicknamed Scooby or Piglet

often when guys ran into her when drunk they would tell her that she must be lost and that the dog shelter is "that way"...


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

are those the same girl?


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

the more and more i look at those pictures i think its a guy... it is a guy huh?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

it is a woman.

you can see her here: http://myspace.com/raysmilez


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

aaaaaaaahhh no


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

bump


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Paul said:


> it is a woman.
> 
> you can see her here: http://myspace.com/raysmilez


Wait, what?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> it is a woman.
> 
> you can see her here: http://myspace.com/raysmilez


Wait, what?








[/quote]

Jesus christ, it's the HTML equivalent of massive head trauma


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

suprisingly she took the comments from this thread pretty well. after viewing this thread she told me this " funny.....i always thought i was a butterface "


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Paul said:


> suprisingly she took the comments from this thread pretty well. after viewing this thread she told me this " funny.....i always thought i was a butterface "


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> suprisingly she took the comments from this thread pretty well. after viewing this thread she told me this " funny.....i always thought i was a butterface "


:laugh:
[/quote]
it is very refreshing to see a woman with good sense of self esteem. i hope you guys didnt turn her towards an eating disorder......that is if "she" is really a woman.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

eh shes kinda hot


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

bump
keep them coming


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

quickdeath said:


> well since we are asking "would you" even tho' you can't... I'd say;
> 
> if I just got out of prison... yes
> if I just got home from a year in Iraq.... yes
> ...












....this sounds like something an enlisted person would say....yes?


----------



## SAD_DC (Jan 5, 2006)

ummmmmm ...so which one you guys think is hot??









http://myspace-071.vo.llnwd.net/00264/17/08/264498071_l.jpg

by the way the one on the left is the girl you guys are talking about in this thread....
the one on the right..........*log's out*

also.....to answer to the thread....

http://media.urbandictionary.com/image/lar...hitit-48117.jpg


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

let me get all her pics :nod:
View attachment 99035

View attachment 99034

View attachment 99036


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

i knew she looked familiar...















*


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

jiggy said:


> man face.. 12yr old boobs..
> do the insides of her thighs touch?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

give me her number


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> i knew she looked familiar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










where do you always manage to find pictures


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

After reading 3 pages, I still don't see the point of this thread.

Henry, when are you going to finally tell everyone it is a man?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

She dresses like an idiot....


----------



## IHadSexWithAllTheseFish (Sep 10, 2005)

I'd "tap dat," but that's not saying a whole lot...


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

its a dude, atleast her friend in that one picture is def a man


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

keep them coming lol
i like your guys honesty


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

to be honest, shes ugly as f*ck


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

who cares what her face looks like when all i'll be seeing is the top


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Id pass


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

DucatiRave21 said:


> who cares what her face looks like when all i'll be seeing is the top


no kidding...lets see a pic of the back of her head


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

not a big fan of her whole ghetto profile.

lets face it shes far from being a ghetto girl so why act like it. thats just a huge turn off for me. YOUR WHITE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> not a big fan of her whole ghetto profile.
> 
> lets face it shes far from being a ghetto girl so why act like it. thats just a huge turn off for me. YOUR WHITE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

henry, may i ask why you are doing this and what sort of respnse your hoping for


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

awe henry has a crush on someone!!! thats so cute yes it is..

dont listen to the henry go for it man.. hit that sh*t


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

was there ever a pic of her wearing a ducks jersey?


----------



## 0lymp1csmoker (Mar 10, 2006)

If thats a girl, I wouldn't touch that.

If thats a guy, I'd do e'm.

LOL


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

0lymp1csmoker said:


> If thats a girl, I wouldn't touch that.
> 
> If thats a guy, I'd do e'm.
> 
> LOL


this is just too easy i cant do it


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

6/10
okay


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

2/10 not good


----------



## 0lymp1csmoker (Mar 10, 2006)

0lymp1csmoker said:


> If thats a girl, I wouldn't touch that.
> 
> If thats a guy, I'd do e'm.
> 
> LOL


And thats coming from a guy


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

0lymp1csmoker said:


> If thats a girl, I wouldn't touch that.
> 
> If thats a guy, I'd do e'm.
> 
> LOL


And thats coming from a guy
[/quote]
i think the sexuality preference thread is a few doors down sonny


----------



## 0lymp1csmoker (Mar 10, 2006)

:nod:


joey said:


> If thats a girl, I wouldn't touch that.
> 
> If thats a guy, I'd do e'm.
> 
> LOL


And thats coming from a guy
[/quote]
i think the sexuality preference thread is a few doors down sonny








[/quote]


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> I don't think she's "hot" but she has potential


 LOL

I would have to say ok... But she wouldnt be my first choice at a bar.....


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

I wonder what she would rate all of you??? I am sure she would probably find many of you that have dogg'd her to be nasty, ugly or the like. Just something to keep in mind as I am sure that you are not all God's gift to women or men base on your preference.

Disclaimer:
God is in reference only for the cliche........


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

seharebo said:


> I wonder what she would rate all of you??? I am sure she would probably find many of you that have dogg'd her to be nasty, ugly or the like. Just something to keep in mind as I am sure that you are not all God's gift to women or men base on your preference.
> 
> Disclaimer:
> God is in reference only for the cliche........


 and your answer was??????


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

She looks like China, the wrestler!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

redbellyfan said:


> I wonder what she would rate all of you??? I am sure she would probably find many of you that have dogg'd her to be nasty, ugly or the like. Just something to keep in mind as I am sure that you are not all God's gift to women or men base on your preference.
> 
> Disclaimer:
> God is in reference only for the cliche........


 and your answer was??????








[/quote]
seharebo is female


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

Paul said:


> I wonder what she would rate all of you??? I am sure she would probably find many of you that have dogg'd her to be nasty, ugly or the like. Just something to keep in mind as I am sure that you are not all God's gift to women or men base on your preference.
> 
> Disclaimer:
> God is in reference only for the cliche........


 and your answer was??????








[/quote]
seharebo is female
[/quote]

LOL oops ..... my bad .... well i guess the question can still stand would you call her attractive??


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

henry has a crush. shes in his top 8 on msypace... how cute.



elTwitcho said:


> it is a woman.
> 
> you can see her here: http://myspace.com/raysmilez


Wait, what?








[/quote]

Jesus christ, it's the HTML equivalent of massive head trauma
[/quote]
seriously... I thought my browser was going to lock up.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

im thinking about adding her as my friend on myspace. what do you guys think?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Have we found out the purpose of this thread? Or is it just he wanted an opinion or?

I still say it's a guy...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

seharebo said:


> I wonder what she would rate all of you??? I am sure she would probably find many of you that have dogg'd her to be nasty, ugly or the like. ...


Not me, I often have women over to gaze into the mirror with me for hours on end because of the extent to which I really am, that dead sexy.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

post her pics on hotornot.com and find out


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

this threasd has been titled close close mods close for hours now and its stil going i love this its soo funny


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

joey said:


> this threasd has been titled close close mods close for hours now and its stil going i love this its soo funny


 yep :laugh:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> this threasd has been titled close close mods close for hours now and its stil going i love this its soo funny


 yep :laugh:
[/quote]
well dude, i gotta say, you asked for it and your getting it







its a lil messed up though, but until this gets into a flame contest i dont think its gonna be closed, 
so lets get to slinging


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, henry, since you obviously want this to be closed, I'll close it - but if you want reopened just ask - I am sure everyone here will appreciate it


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

And we're back


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Yay


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

shes young but shes got potential, the lips gloss thing looks like shes got baby batter on her face and the choice of attire is not quite flattering, maybe less pale belly and more pale clevage?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Im really not sure why, but this thread rules!









As for the girl, she so so. Some of the pictures make her look like shes like 15.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> shes young but shes got potential, the lips gloss thing looks like shes got baby batter on her face and the choice of attire is not quite flattering, maybe less pale belly and more pale clevage?


i take it back the pics on page one OK pics on page three not ok and way too young


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

what is she like 13 or something? looks like she is dressing up for the school play.


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

CAN WE GET A PICTURE OF THE BACK OF HER HEAD???


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

quickdeath said:


> CAN WE GET A PICTURE OF THE BACK OF HER HEAD???


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> CAN WE GET A PICTURE OF THE BACK OF HER HEAD???


















[/quote]

I can't get you a picture of the back of her head, but I can get a picture of what she'll look like in a room with the lights turned off.


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> CAN WE GET A PICTURE OF THE BACK OF HER HEAD???


















[/quote]

I can't get you a picture of the back of her head, but I can get a picture of what she'll look like in a room with the lights turned off.








[/quote]








Thats da sh*t. Kudos


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wasnt this locked?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fido said:


> wasnt this locked?


Yes, and I re-opened it per henry79's request. When I locked it I told him to let me know if he wanted it reopened and he did.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

cool, like my new avatar?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> CAN WE GET A PICTURE OF THE BACK OF HER HEAD???


















[/quote]

I can't get you a picture of the back of her head, but I can get a picture of what she'll look like in a room with the lights turned off.








[/quote]

Hahahha


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> wasnt this locked?


Yes, and I re-opened it per henry79's request. When I locked it I told him to let me know if he wanted it reopened and he did.
[/quote]






















henry man, whats the deal, i told you to re-open this a week ago







why now, need more entertainment


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

We need a new one to vote on! 5 pages abou that first chick is enough.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Fido said:


> cool, like my new avatar?


look at mine


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

How did you get a pic of my sister?

No just kidding, she is alright and you know what alright means (****able). I lam a titties kind of guy so got to have um or I wont even think about it unless she is really hot.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> We need a new one to vote on! 5 pages abou that first chick is enough.


THANK YOU! Why wont it die? It's like those horror movies when you keep thinking the monster is dead but..... I digress...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

shes more cute than hot. definately not hot. but not bad. scale of 1-10 i give her a mehh


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

acestro said:


> We need a new one to vote on! 5 pages abou that first chick is enough.


THANK YOU! Why wont it die? It's like those horror movies when you keep thinking the monster is dead but..... I digress...








[/quote]

How about:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

So Danny, after 5 pages of answeres, are you finally going to tell us who this girl was to you?

Is this someone you know personally or someone you're cyber-stalking, or just a random myspace page you stumbled on?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> So Danny, after 5 pages of answeres, are you finally going to tell us who this girl was to you?
> 
> Is this someone you know personally or someone you're cyber-stalking, or just a random myspace page you stumbled on?


1. Henry started the thread.

2. Do I look like a wrench? I am no tool, therefor I do not go on "myspace".


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

So why are you cyber-stalking that chick on myspace, Danny ?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

But thanks for the new pic (could have cropped out the hairy leg though







)


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> So Danny, after 5 pages of answeres, are you finally going to tell us who this girl was to you?
> 
> Is this someone you know personally or someone you're cyber-stalking, or just a random myspace page you stumbled on?


1. Henry started the thread.

[/quote]
Woops, I meant Henry79.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nice nipple pix!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

thaT chick in the whit bikini has no tits...shes rompable though.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> thaT chick in the whit bikini has no tits...shes rompable though.












any more than a mouthful is a waste anyways


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> 2. Do I look like a wrench? I am no tool, therefor I do not go on "myspace".


HEY! I am the only tool around here!


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> well since we are asking "would you" even tho' you can't... I'd say;
> 
> if I just got out of prison... yes
> if I just got home from a year in Iraq.... yes
> ...


:laugh:

....this sounds like something an enlisted person would say....yes?
[/quote]

id agree with all of the above ( i hope she isn't really a man would that count against me?)


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> 2. Do I look like a wrench? I am no tool, therefor I do not go on "myspace".


HEY! I am the only tool around here!








[/quote]


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

This thread is just plain mean.... I'm gathering my toys and I'm going home.









P.S. NOT


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

PastorJeff said:


> 2. Do I look like a wrench? I am no tool, therefor I do not go on "myspace".


HEY! I am the only tool around here!








[/quote]

Do you bite your thumb at me sir.

BTW, Fido/Filo/I have to ask people to make my MOTM because no one really likes me...you upset? You goin to tell your teacher on me?


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

I'd skeet on it...


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> is this your girl henry?


hell no!
[/quote]

sister?

no such things as an ugly blow job. id just turn out the lights
[/quote]

I cant belive no one comented on this yet .... LOL great idea indeed, dont like to admit it but had to pull this move a few times. Ugly girls try harder if you know what i mean.....


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

redbellyfan said:


> is this your girl henry?


hell no!
[/quote]

sister?

no such things as an ugly blow job. id just turn out the lights
[/quote]

I cant belive no one comented on this yet .... LOL great idea indeed, dont like to admit it but had to pull this move a few times. Ugly girls try harder if you know what i mean.....








[/quote]








Try harder indeed...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

why Henry? WHY?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> why Henry? WHY?


he was goign to ask her to prom, now he's goign to stay home and play on the porn


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

hot or ugly 
View attachment 99840


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

joey said:


> hot or ugly
> View attachment 99840


Neither, but he did own the Habs Organization when they gave up on him then he won a cup the year they traded him


----------



## Flaccid-Assassin (Mar 26, 2006)

ugly


----------

